# Is saltwater tank harder to maintain than Freshwater?



## RichT (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a 29 gallon Freshwater aquarium and i was just wondering if a salt water tank is harder to maintain tha a freshwater tank?


----------



## Michael (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Rich,

To my knowledge, yes. Somebody else here had the same question. When I went to the pet store, the sales clerk warned against getting a saltwater tank unless I had a lot of experience maintaining freshwater fish already because a saltwater aquarium is that much more complicated. Also, it is much more expensive. My 55 gallon tank and stand came to $89.00, but we weren't finished with the setup until $1300.00 dollars or so later. Of course, that includes fake plants and fake coral, but it ended up costing quite a bundle before all was said and done. We just got our "real" fish yesterday, a Dog Face Puffer. It is so incredible to watch and keep that it has made the investment well worth it. 


RichT said:


> I have a 29 gallon Freshwater aquarium and i was just wondering if a salt water tank is harder to maintain tha a freshwater tank?


----------



## RichT (Aug 1, 2006)

well thanks alot. My freshwater tank wasnt very cheap. I spent quite a few dollars on it. Thanks again.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Just to give you an Idea I have a 72 gal w/ a 20 gal sump. With everything fish and all ran me around 5,000 dollers


----------



## RichT (Aug 1, 2006)

WOW!!!!! ARE YOU SERIOUS?????


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

One weekend me and my wife added up everything we have bought for the tank including fish that have died and it come to around $5,000. But I have a reef system. When I had my 29 gal set up for saltwater it was only 200-300 dollers if that.


----------



## Michael (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, I figured a 72 gallon would cost a good deal more than my 55 gallon, but that is more than double! Was it the coral that was so expensive? What is a sump? 


usmc121581 said:


> Just to give you an Idea I have a 72 gal w/ a 20 gal sump. With everything fish and all ran me around 5,000 dollers


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

The most expensive was the lighting system, Then the live rock which cost anywhere between 6.99/9.99 per lb. and then the corals. A sump take is a take that sits below the main tank and is protien skimmed, filtered and whatever else is done to the water. then is pumped back into the main tank. I'll insert another pic of my tank in 1 min. so you can see.


----------



## Michael (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi usmc, 

I posted a question about the sump tank in the "Maintaining a Saltwater Aquarium" forum.



usmc121581 said:


> A sump take is a take that sits below the main tank and is protien skimmed, filtered and whatever else is done to the water. then is pumped back into the main tank.


----------



## RichT (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks For the info and thanks warninig me how much i could spend


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

If you go fish only its not that expensive its when you get it live coral and stuff like that.


----------



## Michael (Jul 17, 2006)

We got 

a 55 gallon tank
a metal stand (just to hold up the tank)
a protein skimmer
a fluval filter rated for 100 gallons
3 bags of substrate sand
a gravel pump
a heater
a thermometer
fake plants
3 fake coral ornaments
a battery operated flake food feeder

and went through 17 damsels (4 lived, we returned 3 of the Blue Devils and have one yellow tail damsel remaining)

Somehow this came out to over $1300!



usmc121581 said:


> If you go fish only its not that expensive its when you get it live coral and stuff like that.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

This is everthing that is in there now: I have a current 265w 24hr lighting system w/ a magnum 350 and emporier 400 filtration w/ a 9w UV sterilizer, cyclone protien skimmer. 4 maxi jet 900 water pumps, and a over flow box w/ a 20H over flow tank. I have 1 Naso Tang, 1 Purple Tang 7 chromis's, 1 fire fish, 1 Gold striped marron clown, 1 coral cat, 1 serpeant star, 2 cleaner shrimp, 1 spotted watchman goby, 3 emarald crabs, 1 decorator crab, 1 sand shifting star, 1 blue linka star, 1 pink cucumber, 1 bubble tip anenome, 1 toad stool leather coral, 1 devil finger leather coral, 4 colonies of mushrooms,1 brain coral, star polp colony, 1 flower pot coral, 1 maxima clam. Numerous polyp rocks, 1 serpeant star fish


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

The price all depends on what type of tank you want. We have always said no we cant do a saltwater due to the expense. With lots of research we have found converting our 55gallon into a Marine Reef is actually cheaper than if I were to keep my current stock and having to upgrade to 150gallon tank to home them in.. Everyone has there own ideas and experiences in saltwater. Our findings and suggestions from others in the saltwater world who have years of experience. And alot of research. You do not need to spend tons of cash to have a great marine reef. The most money we will have to spend is on lighting and a good protein skimmer the rest of the equipment is small potatoes. You do not have to have a sump, You do not have to have a filter. Your live rock does most of the filtering on its own along with the protein skimmer.

Anyways I guess what im saying is you dont need to spend thousands of dollars to have a great saltwater tank. If you do your research and ask alot of quetions on the forums you get lots of ideas and many different ways to set your tank up to what you need and want. Just take your time and research that is the most important advise anyone can give you.


----------



## Mel (Aug 12, 2006)

*Cost so far*

Well 3 weeks into it I have purchased a 75 gallon tank with lighting and pump - 35 pounds of live rock - 40 pounds of synthetic sand - 40 pounds of live sand - heater - thermometer - 2 small chromies and a "nemo" ffs. I am already up to around $1500 and I haven't even started with fish yet lmao! I do enjoy spending money on this for the simple reason it will give me so much joy for many years to come.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

Although saltwater is very expensive they are a great joy dont get me wrong i love our freshwater tanks but I do think I will enjoy our saltwater much much more and for more years than the freshwater.


----------

